# How To Build Your Brand. Social Media, Blogs, Word Of Mouth...



## Rookie Rise

My Clothing line has been pretty insane to watch grow. I use my blogs, word of mouth has been a huge factor in the success of my brand to this point, social media is the turn key for marketing overall though. I just started my youtube channel. I can assure you that if you aren't using social media then you are missing out on building some great relationships with your customers. Here's my video on building my brand with a Q&A from my followers. The followers are really catching on. It's been awesome starting this line and meeting new people. I'm open to share any advice if you are new to all of this. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2UBdtJuxYI

Rookie Rise Clothing

I just redid my website so there's a couple little things that I'm in process of adding. Just a heads up.


----------



## g188

Everything sounds like you have a good plan in place and are doing well. 

How many sales would you say you are making per week?

I have what I think is a gd idea for a fashion brand. But I am scared to run with it. I am doing t-shirt fulfilment service and full time job, and family. Literally do not feel like there are enough hours in the day. 

T-shirt for other people's designs feels to hard and I am not passionate about creating their designs.

I have screen printing equipment and I really want to go full ahead with creating my own brand. But I feel strangely sacred. Hoe do I go ahead. 

Should I give up t-shirt fulfilment in search ot bigger things?


----------



## Rookie Rise

I am in the same boat when it comes to time. I'm considering quitting my job but I love what I do as well. 
I'm at the point though where it's really tough to juggle both now that I stay up packaging for a few hours a night. I say go with your gut. If you have a strong passion for designing and marketing then jump for it. I'm not sure if you watched my youtube video but I went over a little bit of that. Keep swinging for the fence with it if you feel that you have what it takes to compete in the tshirt business. It will take 100% of every little bit of extra time that you have though.


----------



## g188

Hey millakilla. Could you give me an insight into how to make instagram a successful compain. You seem to have a really good following. What tips would you give? thanks


----------



## raunchyart

good info on here and nice youtube video. thank you


----------



## Rookie Rise

g188 said:


> Hey millakilla. Could you give me an insight into how to make instagram a successful compain. You seem to have a really good following. What tips would you give? thanks


Yes... the key to followers is timing, niche hashtags and engagement.

I follow well known people. Once they post a pic, I start following the people who took interest and liked their post. But you need to engage with their follows as soon as that famous person post something... because the odds are, they are still online seeing their notifications pop up... and they'll engage! either like, comment, or follow you.

Comment on interesting stuff that you search within your niche... again try to do it as soon as these interest pics are posted. Ex. Type "skate" pictures into IG search. Images are sorted newest to last. so take action on the very first pic. ex. like, comment or follow that person and so on. You'll start to get what you give.

Hashtag. If you have a superbowl themed tshirt... hashtag star player names or anything relevant in football at that time. People like what's new and hot... and that goes for good news and bad news. So for instance... the deflategate.... HASHTAG THAT... well you would've wanted too when it was all really going down.... remember stay relevant. 

Make sure your posts are consistent to your brand/business. If you pull people into your brand by cartoonish art... then the next day you post a picture of a car bagged to the ground... your followers just may lose interest and drop off your followers list. 

Give those a shot... I guarantee you that you'll have at least 50 or more followers in a day by spending a couple hours doing this.

Do Not Spam! It's not classy, you'll get blocked and people will start to tag your name in ways that will be far from appealing to your name/brand.


----------



## g188

Thanks for the detailed response. Really going for it now. Printing about 2 shirts of each size t-shirt I plan to sell. Will then be ready to take some photos. How do you deal with inventory? Especially when you did not know whether it would take off. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Lagarius

good insight


----------



## Rookie Rise

So I really started pushing the reason behind my brand then planting my logo all over social media. The logo kept getting compliments and people kept chatting with me about how they can relate to the brand. I though it was pretty cool to see people start to get inspire so I had started to produce the logo tees. I also had decals made and I sent them out to my followers for free. I added a little something special with each one and it gained a ton of response... it wasn't just a decal. I actually wrote them and added a drawing customized image to each person. The plain logos were selling so I knew that it was all or nothing at this point. 

Inventory. Luckily I have a wholesale distributor here in Portland so I get all of my tees from them... the exact ones I've been looking for... pure coincidence. I through down a few grand and stocked up on blanks... 
(I don't recommend this to start until you have 100% believe in your brand)
I had a bunch of my designs printed. I sew on the hemtags myself along with hangtags and so on. I still send decals and stickers out with each tshirt that I sell. This has really come back to be a huge brand pusher. I get tagged all day from my friends and family when they see my logo on cars all over the city.


----------



## Rookie Rise

g188 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. Really going for it now. Printing about 2 shirts of each size t-shirt I plan to sell. Will then be ready to take some photos. How do you deal with inventory? Especially when you did not know whether it would take off. Thanks for all your help.


So I really started pushing the reason behind my brand then planting my logo all over social media. The logo kept getting compliments and people kept chatting with me about how they can relate to the brand. I thought it was pretty cool to hear about people being inspired by this, so I had started to produce the logo tees. I also had decals made and I sent them out to my followers... for free. I added a little something special with each one and it gained a ton of response... it wasn't just a decal. I actually wrote them and added a drawing customized image to each person. Time went on and the plain logos T-shirts were selling so I knew that it was all or nothing at this point. 

Inventory. Luckily I have a wholesale distributor here in Portland so I get all of my tees from them... the exact ones I've been looking for... pure coincidence. I threw down a few grand and stocked up on blanks... 

I had a bunch of my designs printed. I sew on the hemtags myself along with hangtags and so on. I still send decals and stickers out with each tshirt that I sell. This has really come back to be a huge brand pusher. I get tagged all day from my friends and family when they see my logo on cars all over the city.


----------



## NoXid

millakilla58 said:


> ...
> Inventory. Luckily I have a wholesale distributor here in Portland so I get all of my tees from them... the exact ones I've been looking for...


Thinc Actionwear 

I bought my first shirts from them back in 1992. I was surprised they were still around when I got back into shirts here in the 21st Century. I love having a local supplier, but I wish they carried American Apparel.

I hadn't noticed until now that you were in Portlandia. Good going on the brand. I think that is a tougher way to go than funny shirts, and such.


----------



## Rookie Rise

NoXid said:


> Thinc Actionwear
> 
> I bought my first shirts from them back in 1992. I was surprised they were still around when I got back into shirts here in the 21st Century. I love having a local supplier, but I wish they carried American Apparel.
> 
> I hadn't noticed until now that you were in Portlandia. Good going on the brand. I think that is a tougher way to go than funny shirts, and such.


Yeah I tried almost every tee that they had. Then It was a toss up between AA and another brand. After tons of reviews and feed back I went with the other one. AA was too fitted for the style. It was very tough to start this.


----------



## SoloStampede

Nice. Glad to see another person from portland on here. Im still working on my clothing line, but i hope to launch it in the next 2-3 weeks or so. Heh, if you ever come into the lloyd center Ross, ill be the black security guy standing by the door.


----------



## NoXid

SoloStampede said:


> Nice. Glad to see another person from portland on here. Im still working on my clothing line, but i hope to launch it in the next 2-3 weeks or so. Heh, if you ever come into the lloyd center Ross, ill be the black security guy standing by the door.


Three of us in this thread ... and I've noticed a few others along the way, but forget now who they are.

Good luck with your launch.

I learned a lot from my initial small-scale launch ... so much that I put everything on hold for a retooling and reboot  

Current target is end of July. This time I am taking the time to address all those little niggles that I blew off the first time. Listen to the little voices in your head (no, not _those_ ones!).

Cool! I'll keep an eye out for you at Ross (since I'll be the longed haired white guy stealing shirts to practice on ).


----------



## Bodydropt

I'v been following your thread and absorbing all the advice and knowledge i can. My brother and I acquired a clothing brand and are trying to get it off the ground. It's something that we've wanted to do for a long time and this sort of fell into our laps. We're just south of you in Salem, OR. Keep up the great work. We appreciate the advise.


----------



## Rookie Rise

Bodydropt said:


> I'v been following your thread and absorbing all the advice and knowledge i can. My brother and I acquired a clothing brand and are trying to get it off the ground. It's something that we've wanted to do for a long time and this sort of fell into our laps. We're just south of you in Salem, OR. Keep up the great work. We appreciate the advise.


It's good to take a break and step back to really figure everything out. Don't rush it... you'll fail everytime. But also when you do get all of your ducks in a row... don't quit. It takes a ton of dedication and time to bring a brand to life. Good luck.


----------



## nakaapparel

Great info here. Never thought too much about the timing of everything but makes perfect sense. People's attention span online is horrible.


----------



## Firestorm09

Hey seriously congratulations man! I'm just starting up a clothing brand too so hopefully I garner the same success!


----------



## Rookie Rise

Firestorm09 said:


> Hey seriously congratulations man! I'm just starting up a clothing brand too so hopefully I garner the same success!


Awesome to hear, I wish you the best of luck! Go get it!


----------



## Rookie Rise

nakaapparel said:


> Great info here. Never thought too much about the timing of everything but makes perfect sense. People's attention span online is horrible.


Yeah you'll see that when you take action as soon as you see them follow someone... then you make contact... they'll start to communicate back. Timing is definitely key with social networking.


----------



## InkaInka

Thanks for the advice, started my brand up 6 months ago and have been very pleased with how its gone but only when im selling in person, e.g. festivals/markets. Struggling a little though online and really need to focus on it more, thinking of a website revamp and retaking my product shots. My site is inkainka.co.uk, designs are a little wacky but its just something that I enjoy doing and want to be able to do full time in the future!


----------



## forwill

Rookie Rise said:


> Yeah you'll see that when you take action as soon as you see them follow someone... then you make contact... they'll start to communicate back. Timing is definitely key with social networking.


Just out of curiosity, why don't you show your face? Or is having the logo over the face part of the branding?


----------



## Rookie Rise

forwill said:


> Just out of curiosity, why don't you show your face? Or is having the logo over the face part of the branding?


I remember when the "gorillas" music videos popped up on TV. I'd always wonder what they all really looked like, it was almost annoying but it also kept me searching to learn more about the group... It is strictly a branding idea.


----------



## forwill

Rookie Rise said:


> I remember when the "gorillas" music videos popped up on TV. I'd always wonder what they all really looked like, it was almost annoying but it also kept me searching to learn more about the group... It is strictly a branding idea.


Good stuff man. Seems like you have great creativity and vision. I appreciate your insight and help.


----------



## Rookie Rise

forwill said:


> Good stuff man. Seems like you have great creativity and vision. I appreciate your insight and help.


No problem Forwill! Stick with it and I hopefully this information can help you along your path.


----------



## markowen

Hey Rookie Rise, thanks for sharing your clothing brand, like your designs and color combinations.
I am planning to launch my Island life t-line in October, a couple of question:
can you share a little bit how do you engage with your fans on Facebook and how to use reddit.com to build the brand.
Do you use shopify, big cartel or squarespace to manage your e-commerce store?


----------



## Abhilash13

Hey millakilla . I want to start up a T-shirt brand. So m going step by step. The first step iv chosen is to market some local brands to get an idea of how the market runs. Is it the right way?? How do I approach to things in this line. Help or any kinda advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rookie Rise

markowen said:


> Hey Rookie Rise, thanks for sharing your clothing brand, like your designs and color combinations.
> I am planning to launch my Island life t-line in October, a couple of question:
> can you share a little bit how do you engage with your fans on Facebook and how to use reddit.com to build the brand.
> Do you use shopify, big cartel or squarespace to manage your e-commerce store?


So facebook is probably the worst networking tools if you don't have tons of funds to promote your posts from your companies page. But it's one of the greatest networking tools within your circle of friends and family. As you probably know word of mouth is one of the biggest ways to get your brand out there. 

bigcartel or shopify. I did look into big cartel for a minute. But I didn't like how it was tied to my sites URL _bigcartel.rookierise.com_??? I wanted my own stand alone shop and URL. I don't have anything against these types of commerce systems, I know that a lot of other shops use them. I would look at their cost and fees and ask yourself if you mind seeing big cartel attached to your domain name. And honestly that was the only Con that I saw and that the price was more per month than a standard hosting account. I encourage people to learn how to use a CMS - content management system whether it's Wordpress, Drupal, Joomla etc. They have some great tools that allow you to manage your site and also implementing a shop extension that is developed for these CMS's into your site is fairly easy. 

building relationships with the people in your target market will take you farther than almost any other marketing tactic out there. Talk to your followers, introduce your mission to people in your community... then watch it grow.

Reddit... yeah if you can get votes you can get seen. Be creative and don't look like a spammer. Think about it as a reader when you post on these sites. Catch their attention without making it obvious that you are pushing your product.


----------



## Rookie Rise

Abhilash13 said:


> Hey millakilla . I want to start up a T-shirt brand. So m going step by step. The first step iv chosen is to market some local brands to get an idea of how the market runs. Is it the right way?? How do I approach to things in this line. Help or any kinda advice is appreciated. Thanks


I'm actually writing a book about this. From the beginning to present then i'll keep updating as I move forward. I think the best thing to do is to build a mission for the reason that your line exist or will exist. What's the problem in the market and how will your brand cater to it. Give people something that's missing. Don't blend in... Figure that out then move forward to the next step.


----------



## porkchopharry

You are aware that you can use your own custom URL with big cartel correct? With no "big cartel" attached. I've been using big cartel for 3+ years now with my own custom URL and have watched my brand grow from 10 shirts a month to a full time career. Although...I have a highly customized big cartel site. 

For the beginning brand, big cartel is simple and easy and FREE to try out. If you feel the need to migrate to shopify or your own host down the line then it can be done.


----------



## markowen

Appreciate your response and sharing some great tips.


----------



## Rookie Rise

porkchopharry said:


> You are aware that you can use your own custom URL with big cartel correct? With no "big cartel" attached. I've been using big cartel for 3+ years now with my own custom URL and have watched my brand grow from 10 shirts a month to a full time career. Although...I have a highly customized big cartel site.
> 
> For the beginning brand, big cartel is simple and easy and FREE to try out. If you feel the need to migrate to shopify or your own host down the line then it can be done.


That's awesome, I did not know that. I was already fluent with Joomla and Wordpress so it didn't take me long to choose one. I contemplated big cartel though. Thanks for the heads up on the URL assumption. Congrats on your success Porkchopharry!


----------



## Rookie Rise

markowen said:


> Appreciate your response and sharing some great tips.


No problem. Glad I can help a little.


----------



## Abhilash13

Thank you for the advice rookierise. M looking to the distributor work for now. To do the distributor work do we need to have a company n company registered?? Plz help me out on that


----------



## Rookie Rise

Abhilash13 said:


> Thank you for the advice rookierise. M looking to the distributor work for now. To do the distributor work do we need to have a company n company registered?? Plz help me out on that


So you want to buy from a distributor correct? Usually you will need a State resale license and an EIN/social number depending if you have an LLC or Sole Proprietor business license. Test out the blanks that you want, find the wholesaler that has the right ones available then jump into it.


----------



## Tshirt Coach

Great tips on the hastags on instagram. There's a TON of traffic there and you can easily piggie back on celebrities with your stuff. Nice job.


----------



## Rookie Rise

Tshirt Coach said:


> Great tips on the hastags on instagram. There's a TON of traffic there and you can easily piggie back on celebrities with your stuff. Nice job.


I didn't have a single lead when I first started. Thanks to social media it got me into a ton of doors that I never thought I'd ever be able to enter. Social media is key!


----------



## Rookie Rise

I removed the first video because the audio was really low.. here's a new video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZScUtwm78aQ


----------



## Abhilash13

No.. I don't want to buy from a distributor. I wanna create my brand. So I wanna buy from a manufacturer n sell it to the retailers. I will get my designs printed on fabric before selling it to retailers. What are the legal steps to follow


----------



## Rookie Rise

Abhilash13 said:


> No.. I don't want to buy from a distributor. I wanna create my brand. So I wanna buy from a manufacturer n sell it to the retailers. I will get my designs printed on fabric before selling it to retailers. What are the legal steps to follow


A distributor or wholesaler are the ones getting the shirts from the companies that manufacture the blanks, but they are usually accessible from your city sometimes instead of ordering everything straight from the company that manufactures the goods. A lot of people buy from San Mar, then they print or have the t-shirts printed. San Mar carries a variety of different companies that manufacture blanks for you to screen print/or have screen printed. I use a local company here called Thinc Action Wear. Luckily my wholesaler is right here in my city so I can pick everything up direct. You'll need to get a resale permit as well, along with registered business information when you apply to open accounts with wholesalers.


----------



## Abhilash13

I think you din get my point bro.. I have a contact wid xyz company.. This xyz company manufactures blanks. I have spoken with them . they are ready to provide me blanks with my firms name on the back side near the collar. Then I'll get these screen printed n supply it to the retailers.. Wat do u suggest me on this. ABC is the name of my firm. So I'll have my brans name on the back side near the collar. N I'll get screen printed my designs on them n sell them to retailers... Can I have my brand set up this way? Di u have any suggestions. ? Correct me if m wrong in any way.. Advice appreciated


----------



## Rookie Rise

Abhilash13 said:


> I think you din get my point bro.. I have a contact wid xyz company.. This xyz company manufactures blanks. I have spoken with them . they are ready to provide me blanks with my firms name on the back side near the collar. Then I'll get these screen printed n supply it to the retailers.. Wat do u suggest me on this. ABC is the name of my firm. So I'll have my brans name on the back side near the collar. N I'll get screen printed my designs on them n sell them to retailers... Can I have my brand set up this way? Di u have any suggestions. ? Correct me if m wrong in any way.. Advice appreciated


I would suggest that you nest in your community first before trying to sell them to retailers. It's pretty tough to get your line into a store right from the start. Retailers want to know that the product sells. You can always take them to your local shops and make consignment deals with them, where you front the product without anything out of their pocket to you until your product sells. You can then target your consumers to their store to pick up your shirts. Let the local shops know that you will be driving all traffic their way. You will need to build a following to make that possible. It's going to take a lot of effort and time, but yes you can definitely set your company up that way, that's how a lot of companies do it. They buy the blanks, relabel the inside with their brand name... decorate/screen print and sell. Really focus on getting your name out locally though especially if you want local retailers to notice you, once you catch their eye then your odds of getting into their store is become more likely.


----------



## Abhilash13

Well thanks for the advice man.. That motivated me. We are 4 ppl as of now who r looking forward to start this. We 4 live in different areas, so we thought of catching hold of one retailer each in their area and starting off.. Later we wil approach other areas n expand.. Is this a proper plan?


----------



## Rookie Rise

Abhilash13 said:


> Well thanks for the advice man.. That motivated me. We are 4 ppl as of now who r looking forward to start this. We 4 live in different areas, so we thought of catching hold of one retailer each in their area and starting off.. Later we wil approach other areas n expand.. Is this a proper plan?


I would use 4 people to try and target 1 area. Do you want to throw firecrackers all over or do you want 1 big blast? You can approach this anyway you want of course, but I would honestly focus on 1 area, then move in a group of 4 to the next area and keep that going.


----------



## Abhilash13

Yeah 4ppl targeting one area sounds good.. Thanks for the advice bro


----------



## Rookie Rise

Abhilash13 said:


> Yeah 4ppl targeting one area sounds good.. Thanks for the advice bro


Yeah, if you feel you can impact an area 1 on 1 then give it a shot. My whole idea was to plant the seed and work on one area... my home town and let the people talk. It worked really well.


----------



## Hetzer

I can't access your youtube channel however I must admit that you really had a good plan and a great website. I wish you the best of luck and make a lot of sales.


----------



## Rookie Rise

Hetzer said:


> I can't access your youtube channel however I must admit that you really had a good plan and a great website. I wish you the best of luck and make a lot of sales.


Thanks Hetzer, I took that video down because the audio was a little low. I'm making a series of videos in short clips to talk about the start to the present of where and how I got my brand where it is today.


----------



## ThinkNSay

That logo and the explanation for it on your site is EVERYTHING! i love the design and the message. Im here in Portland also and will definitely be following your process and journey


----------



## Eloshclothing

thanks for the post, very useful info


----------



## Rookie Rise

ThinkNSay said:


> That logo and the explanation for it on your site is EVERYTHING! i love the design and the message. Im here in Portland also and will definitely be following your process and journey


Thanks ThinkNSay! Maybe we'll cross paths one of these days.
do you have instagram?


----------



## Rookie Rise

I added a service to my site. Not sure how long i'll do this for since my time is consumed running Rookie Rise but figured since I didn't have any mentor it'd be cool to mentor others starting off in this industry and pay it forward. Let's Talk About Branding Your Idea!


----------



## gnizitigid

nice, lot to learn from this thread


----------



## LB Productions

Good job man! 

I enjoyed this read. I feel that we have a similar way of thinking.... Very tactical.

Also, enjoyed seeing that you weren't too far away. Corvallis by day, Albany by night for me. Slowly getting things started on my end, especially more so because there is so much learning to do. Well.... Some people may not see eye to eye with me on this one, but I want to build a solid foundation before I jump into things. 

If you ever pass through the Albany area and want to chat about your story in person, I'll buy ya some rounds.

One question I have for you, how did you come up with your name? That has been the biggest hurdle for me. Working within a business environment and a recent graduate, I don't want to create a "brand" or be recognized under a certain name and then have to change ways. The original path I was planning to take with a company name is no longer applicable bringing me back to the drawing boards.


----------



## denik1388

Very interesting information for newbies, like me 
But you sure, that it works?


----------



## Rookie Rise

LB Productions said:


> Good job man!
> 
> I enjoyed this read. I feel that we have a similar way of thinking.... Very tactical.
> 
> Also, enjoyed seeing that you weren't too far away. Corvallis by day, Albany by night for me. Slowly getting things started on my end, especially more so because there is so much learning to do. Well.... Some people may not see eye to eye with me on this one, but I want to build a solid foundation before I jump into things.
> 
> If you ever pass through the Albany area and want to chat about your story in person, I'll buy ya some rounds.
> 
> One question I have for you, how did you come up with your name? That has been the biggest hurdle for me. Working within a business environment and a recent graduate, I don't want to create a "brand" or be recognized under a certain name and then have to change ways. The original path I was planning to take with a company name is no longer applicable bringing me back to the drawing boards.


I'll keep that you are close in mind! I rarely get over to the Albany/Corvalis area... I take it you're a beaver fan then huh?

Naming the brand... it was tough for me as well... But I made it much more harder than it needed to be because I asked other people what they thought and i'd get 20 different replies. I should've gone with my gut from the start, it would've saved me a couple months of thinking about it. I would really concentrate on your brands purpose. What are you trying to accomplish? Once the brand becomes apart of who you are... it makes it much easier to name. You almost have to think backwards when coming up with a name. Most people think.. "I'm going to start a brand, they did it, I can do it! I'll just toss out a cool name, cool logo, a quick little phrase of what it's about then make millions!" When in reality that is completely out of order. Mission first, Build the logo off of your mission statement... The name will come much easier after that. Don't sit and ask everyone what they think of the name.


----------



## LB Productions

Rookie Rise said:


> I'll keep that you are close in mind! I rarely get over to the Albany/Corvalis area... I take it you're a beaver fan then huh?
> 
> Naming the brand... it was tough for me as well... But I made it much more harder than it needed to be because I asked other people what they thought and i'd get 20 different replies. I should've gone with my gut from the start, it would've saved me a couple months of thinking about it. I would really concentrate on your brands purpose. What are you trying to accomplish? Once the brand becomes apart of who you are... it makes it much easier to name. You almost have to think backwards when coming up with a name. Most people think.. "I'm going to start a brand, they did it, I can do it! I'll just toss out a cool name, cool logo, a quick little phrase of what it's about then make millions!" When in reality that is completely out of order. Mission first, Build the logo off of your mission statement... The name will come easily after that. It'll probably still be touch but go with your guy and run with it. Don't sit and ask everyone what they think of the name.


Well... I grew up in Springfield but went to college at OSU for a few reasons. 1) I was tired of Duck "fans". 2) I wanted to get away. 3) Engineering. 4) In my opinion, better looking women. 5) Far better town (imo again).

Although I switched to a Business Degree later on in my studies, I was fortunate in finding a job in Corvallis which is why I stayed local. I accept Duck fans (all my friends) but at the end of the day in a Civil War game.... I am cheering Orange and Black.

Yeah, that two months mark and sitting here overthinking is definitely me. I think it doesn't help that I deal with legal documents often and that I took great interest in my business law class when pursuing my degree.

Many of the ideas I have thought of brought me to points of question marks. 

Same abbreviations, similar names and so forth. Last thing I want to do is to become recognized just to have to change it up because someone wants to play the legal game. I understand that it will happen in many markets but that is why I rather try to do my best to avoid it from the start. I just don't have the time to deal with the hassle.

My original plan was to pair up with my brother which after much thought, led me to LB Productions. Now to sum up a sour patch, I am going to fly solo and just trying to figure out what would make sense for me.

I have thought a lot about what you said in regards to a mission. The mission has already been decided in my mind. After seeing what you have done, I think that I am planning on pursuing that path. 

It'll be nice to try to attack it from another angle. It'll be a little bit of a struggle since I am terrible with names. (Creatively and literally)

Once I have a few put together, if I could bounce them off you... That would be great. Only if that is alright with you of course.


----------



## Rookie Rise

LB Productions said:


> Well... I grew up in Springfield but went to college at OSU for a few reasons. 1) I was tired of Duck "fans". 2) I wanted to get away. 3) Engineering. 4) In my opinion, better looking women. 5) Far better town (imo again).
> 
> Although I switched to a Business Degree later on in my studies, I was fortunate in finding a job in Corvallis which is why I stayed local. I accept Duck fans (all my friends) but at the end of the day in a Civil War game.... I am cheering Orange and Black.
> 
> Yeah, that two months mark and sitting here overthinking is definitely me. I think it doesn't help that I deal with legal documents often and that I took great interest in my business law class when pursuing my degree.
> 
> Many of the ideas I have thought of brought me to points of question marks.
> 
> Same abbreviations, similar names and so forth. Last thing I want to do is to become recognized just to have to change it up because someone wants to play the legal game. I understand that it will happen in many markets but that is why I rather try to do my best to avoid it from the start. I just don't have the time to deal with the hassle.
> 
> My original plan was to pair up with my brother which after much thought, led me to LB Productions. Now to sum up a sour patch, I am going to fly solo and just trying to figure out what would make sense for me.
> 
> I have thought a lot about what you said in regards to a mission. The mission has already been decided in my mind. After seeing what you have done, I think that I am planning on pursuing that path.
> 
> It'll be nice to try to attack it from another angle. It'll be a little bit of a struggle since I am terrible with names. (Creatively and literally)
> 
> Once I have a few put together, if I could bounce them off you... That would be great. Only if that is alright with you of course.


Yeah I started off without a single bit of help myself. I asked a ton of people to help at the beginning but like most people they were all doubtful or way too busy. I had the big vision of this so I didn't wait for anyone, I knew I had to just start and go... the best thing I ever did in my life. Take your time though... think everything out 50 times before making each move in the beginning. I wish you the best of luck and hopefully the name doesn't hold you back too long lol. You'll figure it out!


----------



## Rookie Rise

denik1388 said:


> Very interesting information for newbies, like me
> But you sure, that it works?


Yes Denik! I'm not saying it's the only way, but building friends and fans by talking to them one on one through social media will definitely make your consumer respect you a lot more than never engaging at all. Of course you have to have a mission behind what you're doing and design that catches them to the point of wanting to buy, but if you have that then start talking with them. If they can relate to you and what your product stands for, they'll support you and sales will come in.


----------



## PaulJamal24

Very helpful info on this thread!

My question is how are you printing these? Screen print? DTG? Transfers?
and do you print them yourself or are you outsourcing?
(forgive me if you've already answered these questions previously in the thread)


----------



## Rookie Rise

PaulJamal24 said:


> Very helpful info on this thread!
> 
> My question is how are you printing these? Screen print? DTG? Transfers?
> and do you print them yourself or are you outsourcing?
> (forgive me if you've already answered these questions previously in the thread)


I do a little of both, I outsource some prints and in-house print as well. I print almost all of the 1-2 color tees although I have a Hopkins 6x4, I prefer to leave the printing to the pros where I can focus on the designs and other aspects of this. You'll learn to delegate and you'll also learn that it is exhausting trying to do everything alone.


----------



## gnizitigid

Nice results if you remain within your niche and target user groups, keep your social activities to the target user base for your products, it does not apply only for social media, but also for groups and forums etc


----------



## PaulJamal24

So what do you recommend to a newly started brand that wants to print full color designs?
I don't have the space for screenprinting and plastisol transfers are very high unless you're ordering in large quantities.


----------



## Rookie Rise

PaulJamal24 said:


> So what do you recommend to a newly started brand that wants to print full color designs?
> I don't have the space for screenprinting and plastisol transfers are very high unless you're ordering in large quantities.


Start with short runs of tees, you can always launch with pre-orders as well. Test the market see if friends and family will support your startup. 

I would try to build a business relationship with a local screen printer as well. This can be beneficial when they know that you'll be doing consistent business with them and it avoids being charged again for art / screen setup fees. Although they usually don't charge again for the art fee since it's usually on file, you will be hit again for the screen prep fee if they have to burn screens again for you. 

OR...

You may try reaching out if possible and see if someone that you know, friend or family member and see if you can setup a small area to print at their place.


----------



## Abhilash13

Hello guys, I'm starting a new own brand. I require plain fabric.. Could u guys help me how do I go about this? Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## SHRTDOG99

Good info, Thanks guys


----------



## Peerless31

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rookie Rise

Bodydropt said:


> I'v been following your thread and absorbing all the advice and knowledge i can. My brother and I acquired a clothing brand and are trying to get it off the ground. It's something that we've wanted to do for a long time and this sort of fell into our laps. We're just south of you in Salem, OR. Keep up the great work. We appreciate the advise.


Good to hear man. I just got the first intro video up where I talk about the A,B,C's to getting your brand going. Here it is. Hope all is going well. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-I7CP5UV2M


----------



## Rookie Rise

Abhilash13 said:


> Hello guys, I'm starting a new own brand. I require plain fabric.. Could u guys help me how do I go about this? Any suggestions are welcome


Blanks are everywhere. Just look up tshirt blanks. Everyone has their opinion on which garments that they prefer. Some people like a more fitted tee, some like a heavier cotton/loose tee. Alstyle, American Apparel, Next Level, Bella/Canvas are all reputable brands that tons of lines use, so it all depends. Get some blanks in stock and see what you think of each. My advice is, if it's a quality and fit that you would wear then it's probably a quality worth selling. Of course you'll want to look at your market and see if the style fits it as well. If you have a skate brand, i'm not sure that a tight euro/muscle tee is going to be the look that your market is going for  but hey, what the hell... start a new trend. Ha.


----------



## CaliHillsCo

This is some great information! I checked out your site too and love what you have done with your brand Rookie Rise! How long did it take you to reach celebrities? When I saw that you had Rapper Lil Dicky wearing your stuff I almost put in an order but I'm trying to save to get my line going. Once my site is up, i'd be stoked to hear what you have to say about it. What are your thoughts on starting a line with Gildans Tees?


----------



## livesanguine

Rookie Rise said:


> My Clothing line has been pretty insane to watch grow. I use my blogs, word of mouth has been a huge factor in the success of my brand to this point, social media is the turn key for marketing overall though. I just started my youtube channel. I can assure you that if you aren't using social media then you are missing out on building some great relationships with your customers. Here's my video on building my brand with a Q&A from my followers. The followers are really catching on. It's been awesome starting this line and meeting new people. I'm open to share any advice if you are new to all of this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2UBdtJuxYI
> 
> Rookie Rise Clothing
> 
> I just redid my website so there's a couple little things that I'm in process of adding. Just a heads up.


Very cool, I just checked out your website etc.. We kind of share similar messages in our branding! I'll be following you! 

Sanguine Apparel


----------



## kvgage

This is really good advice and I am excited to try it! I'm also finding that Pinterest is a good way to market. It's totally FREE advertising! Using hashtags, and even sourcing your image with your web address...


----------



## Rookie Rise

livesanguine said:


> Very cool, I just checked out your website etc.. We kind of share similar messages in our branding! I'll be following you!
> 
> Sanguine Apparel


Hey I just saw you pop up and checked out your site. Now just don't stop pushing it. Good work.


----------



## Rookie Rise

kvgage said:


> This is really good advice and I am excited to try it! I'm also finding that Pinterest is a good way to market. It's totally FREE advertising! Using hashtags, and even sourcing your image with your web address...


Yeah Pinterest is a great way to get eyes to your product as well. There's so many different avenues to focus on, I say try them all and latch on a to a couple to focus on. Trying to focus on every source of social media exposure is a bit tough while juggling all of the other To-Do's. Until you can hire someone to focus strictly on social media. SO MANY THINGS TO DO!!! Lol.


----------



## TBJr7

So I checked out your site and really liked the format of it. Was wondering who you went through to design the website for you or did you design it yourself? Second question is, I noticed you have a lot of shirts to choose from. I'm currently dealing with a local clothing company who aren't exactly delivering my orders within decent time frames (ordered two shirts and two hoodies to be made and it's been about a month and they still aren't done). Luckily, my brand hasn't opened yet so it's not too big of an issue in the reputation department, but I definitely don't want to move forward with them and risk losing customers due to slow orders and such. Any recommendations on where to find a replacement company?


----------



## Rookie Rise

Yeah, you are the boss when it comes to getting the services that you need to take care of YOUR BUSINESS! If The turnaround times aren't on your schedule, then you have to put your foot down and make sure they come through or take your business elsewhere. To me, when a company fails to follow through on a timeframe, it's sorta like saying... meh... forget'em we'll just do this on our time. Make sure you get a specific date of turnaround. It's important to find a reputable company to depend on while you can shift your focus to the next steps of your brand. If you have to constantly make excuses on shipping because of another companies lack of follow through then you have to dig deeper for dedicated comapnies and build a relationship with them. I wouldn't have anything shipped in yet, unless you plan to outsource overseas then by all means do whatever plan it is that you have. But find someone local, where they say hey half of your order will be done tomorrow... then you can be there on the spot to pick up the goods. I'm not sure how big your pockets are with your brand, but even if you can get a 1 color press, get one and get your shirts out there. Learn to press, and coat the city!!! Keep shopping around, and shout out to the people around you and ask them if they know of anyone that offers printing services. Best of luck to you TBJr7


----------



## Hodgie

Rookie Rise said:


> Yeah, you are the boss when it comes to getting the services that you need to take care of YOUR BUSINESS! If The turnaround times aren't on your schedule, then you have to put your foot down and make sure they come through or take your business elsewhere. To me, when a company fails to follow through on a timeframe, it's sorta like saying... meh... forget'em we'll just do this on our time. Make sure you get a specific date of turnaround. It's important to find a reputable company to depend on while you can shift your focus to the next steps of your brand. If you have to constantly make excuses on shipping because of another companies lack of follow through then you have to dig deeper for dedicated comapnies and build a relationship with them. I wouldn't have anything shipped in yet, unless you plan to outsource overseas then by all means do whatever plan it is that you have. But find someone local, where they say hey half of your order will be done tomorrow... then you can be there on the spot to pick up the goods. I'm not sure how big your pockets are with your brand, but even if you can get a 1 color press, get one and get your shirts out there. Learn to press, and coat the city!!! Keep shopping around, and shout out to the people around you and ask them if they know of anyone that offers printing services. Best of luck to you TBJr7



How often will you be making videos?


----------



## Rookie Rise

Hodgie said:


> How often will you be making videos?


I'm a little over due, I've been designing for fall and I just moved so getting all setup has been ...fun  lol. Sarcasm. But I will be uploading more videos in august. I'll try to release them every friday. I'm constantly working on Rookie Rise 7 days a week so it's tough to fit in the little extras, but I don't mind answering emails in the mean time if there are any tips that you guys need.


----------



## Rookie Rise

TBJr7 said:


> So I checked out your site and really liked the format of it. Was wondering who you went through to design the website for you or did you design it yourself? Second question is, I noticed you have a lot of shirts to choose from. I'm currently dealing with a local clothing company who aren't exactly delivering my orders within decent time frames (ordered two shirts and two hoodies to be made and it's been about a month and they still aren't done). Luckily, my brand hasn't opened yet so it's not too big of an issue in the reputation department, but I definitely don't want to move forward with them and risk losing customers due to slow orders and such. Any recommendations on where to find a replacement company?


I designed the site, well with a base template then made all of the changes to fit my needs. Embedded the scripts for ecommerce, modules etc. There are quite a few great CMS systems out there that you can use. Wordpress, Drupal, Joomla etc. Many have very robost features and a huge developer community.


----------



## MRRG

I know this is a older post but I would love to see the video of how you grew your t-Shirt line. I tried to watch it but for some reason I'm not able to see it. Thanks for all the info I'm definitely putting the information you gave us into practice


----------



## oneoffdtg

g188 said:


> Hey millakilla. Could you give me an insight into how to make instagram a successful compain. You seem to have a really good following. What tips would you give? thanks


 Its a tough business, and takes a lot of work! Use instagress !


----------



## Rookie Rise

MRRG said:


> I know this is a older post but I would love to see the video of how you grew your t-Shirt line. I tried to watch it but for some reason I'm not able to see it. Thanks for all the info I'm definitely putting the information you gave us into practice


Hey MRRG, I have a youtube channel. You can search Rookie Rise and you'll see it pop up. This will link you to a video and you'll see my videos there too. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq3g1xaLhDE


----------



## MRRG

Thanks!!!! I definitely will check it out


----------



## Rookie Rise

I'm redoing my work place now and setting up a new youtube section to get the channel going. I've been putting it off shifting my focus to producing designs/products and all of the other 100 things to do running a brand, until I get a nice set going which should be done this month. A little section of it is shown on the site. Hope all is going well. Stay with it!

http://rookierise.com/blog/item/126-winter-is-coming-designing-for-the-seasons


----------



## ldsteez1

I'm using Facebook and tumblr to promote my online store 

LDS TEEZ


----------



## Rookie Rise

ldsteez1 said:


> I'm using Facebook and tumblr to promote my online store
> 
> LDS TEEZ


Have you noticed an influx of traffic with tumblr?


----------



## aldorabancroft

Rookie Rise said:


> My Clothing line has been pretty insane to watch grow. I use my blogs, word of mouth has been a huge factor in the success of my brand to this point, social media is the turn key for marketing overall though. I just started my youtube channel. I can assure you that if you aren't using social media then you are missing out on building some great relationships with your customers. Here's my video on building my brand with a Q&A from my followers. The followers are really catching on. It's been awesome starting this line and meeting new people. I'm open to share any advice if you are new to all of this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2UBdtJuxYI
> 
> Rookie Rise Clothing
> 
> I just redid my website so there's a couple little things that I'm in process of adding. Just a heads up.



Yes, social media is very helpful for brand building and customer relationship. We can get huge traffic through social media Platforms and also youtube.


----------

